# zwischen Übersetzer und Kunden



## elroy

_Eigentlich ist genau diese Art lebendiger Austausch zwischen Übersetzer und Kunden genau richtig, um eine gute Übersetzung zu gewährleisten!_

Ich habe diesen Satz in einer E-Mail geschrieben, und war mir nicht sicher, ob es "Kunde" oder "Kunden" heißen muss bzw. ob beides geht. Wenn da ein Artikel stünde, würde ich zweifellos "einem/dem Kunden" schreiben, aber irgendwie klingt es hier, bei Fehlen eines Artikels, ohne _n_ nicht schlecht, vielleicht sogar besser... Ob aber die Variante mit _n_ falsch ist? Ich weiß es nicht...

Ich habe schon mal zwei Personen gefragt, die u.a. darauf hingewiesen haben, dass "Kunden" zweideutig sei (Singular/Plural) bzw. dass man bei "Kunden" gleich an den Plural denken würde. Wenn Euch dieses Element an einer Beurteilung meines Satzes hindert, könntet Ihr z.B. folgenden Satz bewerten, wo das Problem nicht besteht:

_Der Kampf zwischen Maus und Bär/Bärn war interessant. _
(Ob Mäuse und Bären im echten Leben miteinander kämpfen, sei bitte dahingestellt. )

Danke!


----------



## bearded

Wie dem Fragesteller bereits privat mitgeteilt, erscheint mir die Formulierung
_zwischen Übersetzer und Kunde_
grammatisch nicht korrekt. 'Zwischen' erfordert  _hier _den Dativ.


----------



## elroy

Meines Erachtens geht es hier nicht um die Wahl des Falls, sondern darum, ob "Kunde" als eine Art unflektierte "Etikette" auftreten kann/muss... Jedenfalls hört sich für mich "Kunde" wie gesagt nicht schlecht an.


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> lebendiger Austausch zwischen Übersetzer und Kunden


... finde ich völlig unauffällig. Hätte ich genau so geschrieben.


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> war mir nicht sicher, ob es "Kunde" oder "Kunden" heißen muss bzw. ob beides geht.


Ich würde sagen, dass beides geht. Rein gefühlsmässig allerdings, ohne hierzu eine Regel nennen zu können. Du hast Recht: die Auslassung des Artikels sorgt für Verwirrung (obschon sie in diesem Kontext nicht unüblich ist).


----------



## elroy

Frieder said:


> ... finde ich völlig unauffällig. Hätte ich genau so geschrieben.


 Schön!

Würdest Du beim Lesen des Satzes sofort "Kunden"=Singular verstehen oder gleich an den Plural denken und Dich am Satz "stoßen"?
Was hieltest Du von "Kunde"?
Was fändest Du im Maus-Satz vertretbar, "Bär", "Bärn" oder beides?


----------



## Demiurg

Nehmen wir doch zwei männliche Tiere: _der Kampf zwischen Hasen und Bären._

Das klingt schon sehr nach Plural.  Wen ich explizit Singular meine, würde ich die Endung weglassen oder den bestimmten Artikel wählen:

_der Kampf zwischen Hase und Bär
der Kampf zwischen dem Hasen und dem Bären_


----------



## Gernot Back

_"zwischen * und Kunde" _147 Google-Treffer, soweit ich sehe, alle bei beiden Parteien jeweils im Singular
_"zwischen * und Kunden"_ 220 Google-Treffer
_"zwischen * und Bär_" 141 Google-Treffer, soweit ich sehe, alle bei beiden Parteien jeweils im Singular
_"zwischen * und Bären" _144 Google-Treffer, soweit ich sehe, alle bei beiden Parteien jeweils im Plural


----------



## elroy

Mist, es heißt “dem Bären” und nicht “dem Bärn”?!  Dann war mein zweites Beispiel überflüssig.


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist hier eine Frage des Stils. Es klingt nach Märchen, das erfordert leicht gehobenen oder wenigstens neutralen Erzählstil. Auslassung des flüchtigen "e" in "Bären" ist möglich, aber eher umgangssprachlich. Schriftsprachlich würde ich es nur verwenden, wenn wörtliche Rede wiedergegeben wird und der Sprecher charakterisiert werden soll.

---

_Eigentlich ist genau diese Art lebendiger Austausch zwischen Übersetzer und Kunden genau richtig, um eine gute Übersetzung zu gewährleisten!_ _ -_ Hier kann "Kunden" Singular oder Plural bedeuten.

Wir müssen also vom Kontext ausgehen.

Kontext ist zum Beispiel: Es ist ein sehr allgemeiner Text, der typische und nicht spezielle Eigenheiten darstellt.

"Übersetzer" ist singular und stellt einen "typischen" (abstrakten) Übersetzer vor.
In diesem Zusammenhang nehme ich bei "Kunden" dasselbe an. Ich kann hierfür einen "allgemeinen" Singular verwenden. Es bedeutet dann ungefähr "und einem beliebigen Kunden". 

In diesem Zusammenhang würde ich es als Singular interpretieren. Plural hat keinen großen Unterschied hier.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> _lebendiger Austausch zwischen Übersetzer und Kunden_


So ist es richtig und auch idiomatisch.

Die Dativ-Variante "Kunde" ist formal falsch, aber es gibt eine umgangssprachliche Tendenz, in verwaschener Aussprache die Kasus-Endung von Dativ und Akkusativ bei Endungen auf -n/-en wegzulassen. Es gibt einen netten Zwiebelfisch-Artikel dazu, der lustigerweise ausgerechnet auch "den Bären" beinhaltet: Zwiebelfisch: Kasus Verschwindibus - DER SPIEGEL - Kultur



> "Ich lasse jetzt den Bär verschwinden!", verkündet der Magier und schwingt seinen Zauberstab. Autsch!, denke ich, da verschwindet noch etwas ganz anderes, nämlich die Kasus-Endung des Pelztiers, das man im Akkusativ artgerecht als "Bären" behandeln sollte. [...]
> 
> Wenn unser Bundeskanzler nach Washington fliegt, hört man garantiert auf irgendeinem Kanal, dass er sich "mit dem US-Präsident" treffen werde. Jedem Korrespondent*en* dürfte es dabei eiskalt über den Rücken laufen



Nur zur Sicherheit: Richtig wäre _mit dem US-Präsidenten / jedem Korrespondenten / ich lasse den Bären verschwinden._


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Die Dativ-Variante "Kunde" ist formal falsch, aber es gibt eine umgangssprachliche Tendenz, in verwaschener Aussprache die Kasus-Endung von Dativ und Akkusativ bei Endungen auf -n/-en wegzulassen.  ...


Die Dativ-Variante "Kunde" sehe ich auch als falsch an. Sie ist sowohl formal als auch im Gebrauch falsch.
Es wäre nur eine Frage dabei: Ist es hier Dativ?

Drehen wir mal um:

Der Austausch zwischen Kunde und Übersetzer ...

Wenn hier "Kunden" stünde, würde es als Plural betrachtet werden, wenn kein anderer Kontext das überschreibt.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es nur verwaschene Aussprache ist. Es muss eine tiefere intuitive Regel wirken.

Verwaschen wäre zum Beispiel: "Kundn". (Eine sehr gebräuchliche umgangssprachliche Aussprache, eventuell regional.)

Es wäre interessant:
Wie verhalten sich die Formen mit Artikel? Hier ist es klar Dativ.
Wie verhalten sich die ohne Artikel? Hier ist es entweder kein Dativ oder es ist eine spezielle Dativform. Ist es eine Art nichtdeklinierte Bezeichnung?

Man sagt: _Der Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Tier._ Dativ müsste es _"... zwischen Menschen und Tier sein."_


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Wie verhalten sich die ohne Artikel? Hier ist es entweder kein Dativ oder es ist eine spezielle Dativform. Ist es eine Art nichtdeklinierte Bezeichnung?
> 
> Man sagt: _Der Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Tier._


Der Einwand ist berechtigt. 2007 schrieb ich dazu:



Kajjo said:


> Bei betonten und genau spezifizierten Objekten eines Vergleichs, wird im allgemeinen immer korrekt flektiert. Wenn also Artikel, Pronomen oder Adjektive die Substantive begleiten, wird flektiert. Wenn man den Vergleich dagegen als verallgemeinert oder sprichwörtlich auffassen kann, dann darf die unflektierte Grundform stehen (unabhängig davon, ob sie nun zufällig mit Dativ oder Plural deckungsgleich ist).
> 
> _"zwischen diesem Herrn und jener Dame"
> "zwischen alten Hunden und jungen Welpen"
> 
> "zwischen Hase und Kaninchen"
> "zwischen Affe und Mensch"_


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Man sagt: _Der Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Tier._



Genau! Nach diesem Modell  würde ich spontan  auf jeden Fall _Austausch zwischen Übersetzer und Kund*e *_sagen.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Der Einwand ist berechtigt


In Deinem Beitrag von 2007 war eigentlich von ''Objekten eines Vergleichs'' bzw. sprichwörtlichen Verallgemeinerungen die Rede.  Ein ''Austausch'' ist weder das eine (ein Vergleich) noch das andere.
Bei _Unterschied_ _zwischen Mensch und Tier _u.ä. klingt die unflektierte Form in meinen Ohren gut, bei _Austausch zwischen Übersetzer und Kunde _handelt es sich mMn um etwas Anderes - und die Nicht-Flektierung klingt nicht so richtig.


----------



## διαφορετικός

bearded said:


> bei _Austausch zwischen Übersetzer und Kunde _handelt es sich mMn um etwas Anderes


Das stimmt zwar, aber das Beispiel entspricht dem Versuch, dasselbe Prinzip anzuwenden: diese Objekte als eine Kategorie darzustellen, nicht als Individuen. Vermute ich mal.

(Und ich finde, der Versuch ist gelungen und nicht falsch. Aus demselben Grund fehlen ja auch die Artikel.)


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> In Deinem Beitrag von 2007 war eigentlich von ''Objekten eines Vergleichs'' bzw. sprichwörtlichen Verallgemeinerungen die Rede. Ein ''Austausch'' ist weder das eine (ein Vergleich) noch das andere.
> Bei _Unterschied_ _zwischen Mensch und Tier _u.ä. klingt die unflektierte Form in meinen Ohren gut, bei _Austausch zwischen Übersetzer und Kunde _handelt es sich mMn um etwas Anderes - und die Nicht-Flektierung klingt nicht so richtig.


Genau das habe ich auch so empfunden. Vergleiche sind halt was anderes als die Titelwendung.


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> sprichwörtlichen Verallgemeinerungen


 Ich glaube, das trifft hier zu.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> _Eigentlich ist genau diese Art lebendiger Austausch_


Ein anderer Punkt zum Titelsatz: Ich empfinde dies als recht wenig natürlich, wenn auch möglich. Ich würde vorziehen:

_Eigentlich ist genau diese Art von lebendigem Austausch zwischen..._


----------



## manfy

διαφορετικός said:


> Das stimmt zwar, aber das Beispiel entspricht dem Versuch, dasselbe Prinzip anzuwenden: diese Objekte als eine Kategorie darzustellen, nicht als Individuen. Vermute ich mal.


Guter Gedanke. Den gleichen Ansatz kann man auch dem Nominativ bei "_diese Art lebendiger Austausch_" zuschreiben. (Auch wenn ich hier viel lieber Gentiv gesehen hätte: "_diese Art *(des) lebendigen Austauschs*" oder auch Kajjos Form "diese Art von lebendigem Austausch")._


----------



## anahiseri

Hm..... das finde ich merkwürdig. . . .Im Singular wäre "¨zwischen Übersetzer und Kunde" für mich richtig. Im Plural würde ich aber "¨zwischen Übersetzer*n* und Kunde*n*" sagen. Nach Gefühl, denn die Regeln hierzu kenne ich nicht.
Merkwürdigerweise hat aber niemand bis jetzt Übersetzer*n *vorgeschlagen.  Ist das falsch? Kann ich mich nicht mehr auf meine "Gefühlsgrammatik" verlassen?


----------



## manfy

anahiseri said:


> Hm..... das finde ich merkwürdig. . . .Im Singular wäre "¨zwischen Übersetzer und Kunde" für mich richtig. Im Plural würde ich aber "¨zwischen Übersetzer*n* und Kunde*n*" sagen. Nach Gefühl, denn die Regeln hierzu kenne ich nicht.
> Merkwürdigerweise hat aber niemand bis jetzt Übersetzer*n *vorgeschlagen.  Ist das falsch? Kann ich mich nicht mehr auf meine "Gefühlsgrammatik" verlassen?


 Nein, das ist nicht falsch.
Aber mit "zwischen Übersetzer*n* und Kunde*n*" wird es zum verallgemeinerten Plural (für beide Personengruppen).
Bei "zwischen Übersetzer und Kunde*n*" geht es um _einen _Übersetzer (der zwar hier auch als Repräsentant für alle Übersetzer gilt) und um Kunden in der Mehrzahl (egal ob die Mehrzahl des Konzepts Kunde oder ein einzelner Kunde, der aber durch mehrere Personen desselben Kunden (hier nun aber im Sinne einer Firma als Kunde!) vertreten wird).  Deutsch ist hier sehr freizügig und lässt unterschiedlichste Kombinationen zu, solange dies vom umliegenden Kontext unterstützt wird.


----------



## anahiseri

Danke, Manfy, alles klar jetzt; es gibt weniger Übersetzer als Kunden, auch wenn man den Plural und Singular recht frei verwenden kann.


----------



## elroy

Also hier geht es um einen einzelnen Kunden.  Die Frage ist, ob man den Kunden auch bei Fehlen eines Artikels mit dem N der “schwachen” Deklination ausschmücken muss.


----------



## Gernot Back

elroy said:


> Also hier geht es um einen einzelnen Kunden.  Die Frage ist, ob man den Kunden auch bei Fehlen eines Artikels mit dem N der “schwachen” Deklination ausschmücken muss.


Nein, muss man nicht und das sollte man sogar auch nicht, um Numerus-Missverständnisse zu vermeiden!


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Der Einwand ist berechtigt. 2007 schrieb ich dazu:
> ...
> _"zwischen Hase und Kaninchen"
> "zwischen Affe und Mensch"_
> ...


Analog: Der Wettlauf zwischen Hase und Igel.


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> Würdest Du beim Lesen des Satzes sofort "Kunden"=Singular verstehen


Ja.


elroy said:


> Was hieltest Du von "Kunde"?


Wenig .


elroy said:


> Was fändest Du im Maus-Satz vertretbar, "Bär", "Bärn" oder beides?


Bären.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Ich glaube, das trifft hier zu.


Verallgemeinerung vielleicht, aber sprichwörtlich…?


----------



## elroy

Ich glaube, Du nimmst Kajjos Beschreibung etwas zu wörtlich.  Es geht darum,


διαφορετικός said:


> diese Objekte als eine Kategorie darzustellen, nicht als Individuen


 Das habe ich auch mit „Etikette“ gemeint.  Und ja: Das ist einem Sprichwort sehr ähnlich, nach dem Motto „Übersetzer und Kunde sollten miteinander austauschen“.

Unter den Muttersprachlern, die hier „gestimmt haben“, überwiegt offenbar die unflektierte Variante:

„Kunde“: Demiurg, JCK, anahiseri, Gernot Back
„Kunden“: Frieder 
Keine eindeutige Präferenz: διαφορετικός, Kajjo, Hutschi, manfy 

Wenn ich hier die Stellungnahme von jemandem falsch dargestellt habe, der darf mich gerne korrigieren!


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Keine eindeutige Präferenz:...Kajjo..


Mir scheint, dass sich Kajjo deutlich zugunsten der flektierten Version geäußert hat. Ich stehe diesmal klar an der Seite der Norm- bzw. Standardhüter.  Dabei wäre auch die statistische Trefferzahl (G.Back #9) zu beachten.


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> Mir scheint, dass sich Kajjo deutlich zugunsten der flektierten Version geäußert hat.


 Siehe hier. Jedenfalls kann und sollte er selbst ggf. seine Stellungnahme erklären.


----------



## bearded

Siehe hier (#18):


> Genau das habe ich auch so empfunden. Vergleiche sind halt was anderes als die Titelwendung.


Ist das nicht schon eine klare Stellungnahme?


----------



## JClaudeK

Das könnte Euch interessieren:



Quelle: Sprachtheorie und deutsche Grammatik: Aufsätze aus den Jahren 1949-1975


----------



## JClaudeK

Noch interessanter:


> Dabei *werde auf die Kasusmarkierung verzichtet, wenn dem schwachen Maskulinum weder Artikel noch Adjektiv vorangehe* ......
> *Ein wichtiger Grund dafür sei die Möglichkeit der Verwechslung mit der Pluralform *




Quelle: Vielfalt, Variation und Stellung der deutschen Sprache


----------



## bearded

Interessante Artikel, JCK, vielen Dank.  Zwei kurze Bemerkungen dazu:
1. Es scheint mir, dass die meisten unflektierten Beispiele bereits etablierte Wendungen darstellen - und alle mit einsilbigen oder ganz kurzen Wörtern.     Kann man uneingeschränkt neue Wortpaare bilden, und obendrein mit ziemlich langen Wörtern wie ''Übersetzer(n)''? Flektieren oder nicht flektieren      steht vielleicht auch mit dem Laut/der Harmonie im Zusammenhang.. Oder liege ich hier ganz falsch?
2.  Das Problem scheint Experten wohl intensiv zu beschäftigen bzw. beschäftigt zu haben. Dies zeigt, dass es nicht endgültig/ein für alle Mal     entschieden ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich versuche mal, zusammenzufassen.


Unflektiert wird eine Form nur verwendet, wenn kein Artikel (bzw. keine andere deklinierte Form, wie  z.B. ein Eigenschaftswort) vorhanden ist.
Der Grund für unflektierte Wendungen ist hauptsächlich die Unterscheidung von Plural und Singular.
Eine Reihe solcher Formen sind seit langer Zeit als feste Formen bekannt. (Wettlauf zwischen Hase und Igel)
Die unflektierte Form ist noch produktiv, das bedeutet, sie kann auch in neuen Wendungen verwendet werden.
Man kann bei einigen Formen den flektierten Singular nicht von flektiertem Plural unterscheiden, wenn keine zusätzliche Markierung (z.B. durch Artikel oder Kontext) vorhanden ist. Wenn der Singular klar erkannt werden soll, muss man ihn dann unflektiert schreiben oder anders markieren. _Austausch zwischen Übersetzer und Kunden: Übersetzer ist Singular. Kunden kann Singular oder Plural sein._ Im Prinzip ist hier aber nicht wesentlich, ob es Singular oder Plural ist, weil es eine Verallgemeinerung darstellt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Unflektiert wird eine Form nur verwendet, wenn kein Artikel (bzw. keine andere deklinierte Form, wie z.B. ein Eigenschaftswort) vorhanden ist.
> Der Grund für unflektierte Wendungen ist hauptsächlich die Unterscheidung von Plural und Singular.
> Eine Reihe solcher Formen sind seit langer Zeit als feste Formen bekannt. (Wettlauf zwischen Hase und Igel)
> Die unflektierte Form ist noch produktiv, das bedeutet, sie kann auch in neuen Wendungen verwendet werden.
> Man kann bei einigen Formen den flektierten Singular nicht von flektiertem Plural unterscheiden, wenn keine zusätzliche Markierung (z.B. durch Artikel oder Kontext) vorhanden ist.



Damit


Hutschi said:


> Im Prinzip ist hier aber nicht wesentlich, ob es Singular oder Plural ist, weil es eine Verallgemeinerung darstellt.


bin ich nicht einverstanden, die "mehrdeutige  Form" (Singular oder Plural?) nach der Singularform "_zwischen Übersetzer_ ...." empfinde ich als störend.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> empfinde ich als störend


...anders als Frieder (#5):


Frieder said:


> ... finde ich völlig unauffällig. Hätte ich genau so geschrieben.


Auch diesmal vielleicht Regionalsache?


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Damit
> 
> bin ich nicht einverstanden, die "mehrdeutige  Form" (Singular oder Plural?) nach der Singularform "_zwischen Übersetzer_ ...." empfinde ich als störend.



Elroy empfand es auch als störend, zumindest als verstörend, sonst hätte er nicht gefragt.



elroy said:


> Ich habe schon mal zwei Personen gefragt, die u.a. darauf hingewiesen haben, dass "Kunden" zweideutig sei (Singular/Plural) bzw. dass man bei "Kunden" gleich an den Plural denken würde.



Wenn diese Unterscheidung wichtig ist, muss man umformulieren.



elroy said:


> Eigentlich ist genau diese Art lebendiger Austausch zwischen Übersetzer und Kunden genau richtig, um eine gute Übersetzung zu gewährleisten!


Spontan hätte ich es als verallgemeinernden Singular  empfunden. Der enthält auch Pluralbedeutung (und einem beliebigen Kunden=und mehreren Kunden zu beliebigen Zeiten).


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Auch diesmal vielleicht Regionalsache?


In Anbetracht des verlinkten Artikels in #35  glaube ich das nicht, eher eine Frage des_ individuellen Sprachgefühls. _


----------



## elroy

Vielleicht sollte ich den Kontext erklären.

Ich habe über eine Woche hinweg an einer Übersetzung gearbeitet. Im Laufe des Auftrags hat die Kundin, der ich den ersten Entwurf der Übersetzung mit ein paar Fragen geschickt hatte, nicht nur meine Fragen beantwortet sondern auch selber Fragen gestellt, Vorschläge gemacht, Einwände erhoben und Vorlieben ausgedrückt.

Am Ende schrieb sie mir (u.a.) folgendes:

_Wie Sie sich sicher gedacht haben, war es das erste Mal, dass ich auf diese Art mit einem professionellen Übersetzer gearbeitet habe - ich hoffe, ich habe Sie nicht zu sehr geärgert. Es war für mich schwer, ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, wie viel Erklärung für eine Sache gewünscht und nötig war. Ich hoffe, das war teilweise nicht respektlos._

Woraufhin ich mit folgendem antwortete:

_Wegen Ihrer Kommentare: Nur keine Sorge! Eigentlich ist genau diese Art lebendiger Austausch zwischen Übersetzer und Kunden genau richtig, um eine gute Übersetzung zu gewährleisten! Viel eher stört es mich, wenn sich der Kunde nicht so sehr auf die Fragen eingeht bzw. keine ausreichenden Antworten gibt!_

(Das überflüssige „sich“ ist darauf zurückzuführen, dass ich mich mitten im Satz für einen anderen Ausdruck entschied und mir nicht auffiel, dass ich noch das „sich“ entfernen müsse.)

Ich glaube, in dem Kontext ist es klar, dass Singular gemeint ist. Trotzdem hat mich das „n“ gestört/verstört.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Ich glaube, in dem Kontext ist es klar, dass Singular gemeint ist.




In dem Kontext ist es klar. Es bleibt ein "verallgemeinerter" Kunde, es bezieht sich auf die konkrete Kundin.
Für mich wären hier beide Formen möglich und idiomatisch.
Andere sehen es zum Teil anders.

Ich würde aber beides _als besser_ ansehen als in der Umformulierung:

_Eigentlich ist genau diese Art lebendiger Austausch zwischen einem Übersetzer und seinem Kunden genau richtig,_

(... nicht nur - aber auch -  wegen geschlechtsneutraler Sprache, "seiner Kundin" passt hier auch nicht gut.)

Edit: "nicht als besser etc." in positive Darstellung umformuliert.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Siehe hier. Jedenfalls kann und sollte er selbst ggf. seine Stellungnahme erklären.


Ich bin tatsächlich mit beiden Varianten einverstanden.

Ich habe in dem Titelsatz ohne zu zögern über "zwischen Übersetzer und Kunden" hinweggelesen und empfand das als uneingeschränkt idiomatisch. 

Auf der anderen Seite ist "zwischen Übersetzer und Kunde" ebenfalls idiomatisch und korrekt und wertet die beiden Bestandteile zu einem verallgemeinerten Schema auf a la "zwischen Hund und Katze".

Je länger ich drüber nachdenke, desto eher würde ich wohl "zwischen Übersetzer und Kunde" wählen. Trotzdem glaube ich nach wie vor, dass bei echten Vergleichen diese Form näher liegt als bei Verhältnissen. 

Nach wie vor erscheint mir aber der Anfang seltsam, darüber stolpere ich jedes Mal (siehe #20).


----------

